# First things to do when arrive



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,

Am hoping to move to Mazarron area in the near future. Just wanted to ask anyone who has done the move there and set-up home fully, what did they have to do first when they arrived.

What are the main jobs we should make note of.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The usual things are;

Organise health care or S1's if a state pensioner (best done before you leave)
Sign on the list of foreigners (AKA residencia)
Sign on the padron (at town hall)
Learn Spanish

assuming that you're not working and aren't already fluent.

You might also want to matriculate your vehicle if it's not already on Spanish plates.


Are these the sort of things you meant?


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> The usual things are;
> 
> Organise health care or S1's if a state pensioner (best done before you leave)
> Sign on the list of foreigners (AKA residencia)
> ...


Hi,
Yes exactly that kind of thing. Peoples views of what they did first when they arrived.
Had heard of a few option your points, so is good to have it confirmed.

Am not sure what we are doing at moment RE car. We will be coming over in the car to bring some possesions first, but then we arent sure whether to sell and get a spanish car, or keep UK car.

Do you know what the rules are for keeping UK car under Spanish plates ?

Kind Regards
Neil


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> Yes exactly that kind of thing. Peoples views of what they did first when they arrived.
> Had heard of a few option your points, so is good to have it confirmed.
> 
> ...


a resident of Spain can't legally drive a foreign plated car which they own

they can drive one belonging to someone else though ( I believe that the owner has to be in the car, but I'm not 100% on that ) 

as things stand atm , unless it has changed very recently, that gives you an absolute maximum of 6 months to be able to drive the car

that assumes that you don't register as resident until the last minute at 90 days , and that you leave replating the car for as long as possible as well

it's really in your interest to replate asap after your arrival, because then you import it as 'goods' & pay less (no???) tax


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> a resident of Spain can't legally drive a foreign plated car which they own
> 
> they can drive one belonging to someone else though ( I believe that the owner has to be in the car, but I'm not 100% on that )
> 
> ...


Okay great. Just wasnt sure of all the procedures for replating the car and the costs / durations involved.

Will do my research on that then

Thank You


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nearly said:


> Okay great. Just wasnt sure of all the procedures for replating the car and the costs / durations involved.
> 
> Will do my research on that then
> 
> Thank You


have you had a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's lots of info about just about everything there


----------



## EmmiM (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm also moving to Spain and I've done a little research. I'm not sure if all the things go the same way to people from the world but I've been told that you should also register your driving licence at the local police station. Nobody really supervises if people do that but if you get in to an accident it might cause some troubles.

Learning Spanish would be really good too. I lived in a small village almost an year making a voluntary service and almost nobody spoke English. You don't have to be even good, but the locals really appreciate it if you try.

Find out where your nearest embassy is located. It's always good to know where they are and how to contact them if something happens. They also can help you with the paperwork and translate things from English to Spanish and other way around, in the offices everything is in Spanish and according to my experience English forms won't do.

The most useful thing to do is probably make friends as fast as possible when you arrive. Spanish people are friendly and they like to help you if they just can.

P.S. Siesta is real in the small villages!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure about Spain, but the second think my uncle Frank did on returning home at the end of WW2 was to hang his coat up.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Get your priorities right!

Get an NIE
Get Bank Account
Get Internet
Get UK TV

Then think about all admin stuff you need to do!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't get too hung up about it.

Relax.

Head for the bar.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

EmmiM said:


> I'm also moving to Spain and I've done a little research. I'm not sure if all the things go the same way to people from the world but I've been told that you should also register your driving licence at the local police station. Nobody really supervises if people do that but if you get in to an accident it might cause some troubles.



This is a myth and does not need to be done.


----------

